# TSD: Which Element?



## Pepsiman90 (Oct 26, 2020)

This is something I've been really wondering about since I first started training in Tang Soo Do earlier this year, and hopefully someone here has thought the same at some point.

This question is specifically for fellow fans of both _Avatar: The Last Airbender_ and/or _The Legend of Korra_. You know how the bending arts in the shows are based off of legitimate Chinese Martial Arts, right? As in:

Airbending = Baguazhang
Firebending = Northern Shaolin
Waterbending = Tai Chi
Earthbending = Hung Gar

Or like variant bending arts like Lavabending (Bajiquan) or Toph's version of Earthbending (Southern Praying Mantis)? 

Well my question to my TSD brethren is this: Out of all the bending styles, which one do you think TSD bears the strongest similarity to, and why? For me personally, I'm inclined to think it's like Firebending with some Earthbending sensibilities, but I want to know what everyone else thinks!


----------

